# crypt help



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

hello again folks i have a large crypt in my 20 gallon set up and that tank is being torn down.any way how do i split the plant up or trim it down to size or what not ive never done it and would rather not guess since its basically my favorite plant :heh:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm going to wager a bet that when you uproot your 'large' Crypt, you will find that there are multiple plants making it up. At that point you can separate them and decide how you want to re-plant them. You can't 'trim them', other than pruning individual leaves if too large.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with Bert, if the total plant is too big just gently separate out the individual plants. One more thing, if you find you have a couple of super-long roots when you pull it up it's okay to trim them shorter so you can get them replanted easier. If you try to replant the long roots you'd most likely only damage them anyway.


----------

